# Looking for analog diesel sound system in rolling stock



## KentS (Jun 21, 2021)

Hello all. Does anyone know of a company selling an analog diesel sound system in a 4 axle American style rolling stock? Looking for something self contained using track power to be placed behind any diesel without extra wiring to the loco. Hopefully it would sense motion and rev up the sound accordingly. Looking for something simple and ideally pre-assembled, and not a complex DIY project. Anyone have any recommendations?

Thank you.

Kent


----------



## KentS (Jun 21, 2021)

I should have said that I am looking for realistic diesel loco sounds. Not Christmas, chicken, cow or other animal sounds. Hopefully no or not much people chatter. Thanks.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I found one on Ebay, LGB 41352. It is 4 axle and looks to possibly be European style. Maybe they also made an American narrow gauge style or can easily convert this one.403072767146
EDIT: note sellers comments!! Also another one, brown, same site New, a bit more $$.
EDIT: Only trains has what looks to be an American Style, LGB 42354.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

41352 is 4 wheel/2 axle European sound car. LGB made both srteam and diesel 2 axle cars with sound. Unfortunately these are motor sounds only and generic at best. LGB also made the 65000 series of generic sound units and had input sensors for bell and whistle. There are manufacturers that make programmable or selectable sound units but are not sold installed in rolling stock. Of course many dealers would sell you a car and install a sound unit in it for you for $$.


----------



## DetailsDetails (Jul 28, 2021)

*LGB 65003 American Diesel Sound Unit​*


----------



## DetailsDetails (Jul 28, 2021)

LGB 65003 says digital sound, which only refers to the sound recording, versus the older 1980s and early 90s systems that worked just like the old drum synthesizers 
65003 will work just off the track voltage


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note that LGB sells a supercap attachment that works for over 10 seconds as a power backup and unlike capacitors hardly ever needs to be replaced. My LGB mogul of 20 years old still has the original ones.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

KentS said:


> Hello all. Does anyone know of a company selling an analog diesel sound system in a 4 axle American style rolling stock? Looking for something self contained using track power to be placed behind any diesel without extra wiring to the loco. Hopefully it would sense motion and rev up the sound accordingly. Looking for something simple and ideally pre-assembled, and not a complex DIY project. Anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Kent


Hi Kent - I agree with the other reply, you could install an LGB 65003 into a box car you pull behind your diesel locomotive. It's a fairly easy installation: Install a set of LGB Ball Bearing Wheels on the car for track power pickup; and wire them to the LGB sound module. You'll also want to get the LGB 65001 Power Caps that act like rechargeable batteries which, when powered up, will provide power to the sound module when starting the locomotive and also will power the sound module for about 20 seconds after the locomotive comes to a stop.......the sound module works much better using it. Finally you'll want to get the LGB 65012 Sound Function Trigger to install on the front truck and connected to the sound module: This will trigger the diesel horn and bell sounds when the car travels over track magnets. You won't get any bell sounds without this device; the sound module will automatically activate the locomotive horn during starting movement if you use the Power Caps. All these items are shown on my Website. If you have any questions about the items or installation procedures, let me know.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

65001 is another sound unit (typo) , super cap part is 65011. I make my own and use larger caps than LGB used.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

If you're looking for SOUND ONLY (no motor control function) could always use DCC decoders like Soundtraxx Econami. DCC decoders can be run in DC mode. Good for voltage ranges 7.5v-22v. This would give you prime mover sounds. I've used Soundtraxx SoundCar decoders in rolling stock. Those decoders are good up to 21v. Only thing with the SoundCar decoders there's no prime mover sound. But you get rail sounds, horn, bell, etc.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

KentS said:


> Hello all. Does anyone know of a company selling an analog diesel sound system in a 4 axle American style rolling stock? Looking for something self contained using track power to be placed behind any diesel without extra wiring to the loco. Hopefully it would sense motion and rev up the sound accordingly. Looking for something simple and ideally pre-assembled, and not a complex DIY project. Anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Kent


OK, so the request was clear, sounds like a loco... so prime mover sounds seems to be a requirement.

I would recommend the My Loco Sounds, you can get from G Scale Graphics.









MyLocoSound Board


Custom Vinyl Lettering and Electronics for Garden Railroading



www.gscalegraphics.net





Made to do exactly this (no worrying about using a DCC decoder that needs to be attached to a motor)

The cool thing is you can use an inexpensive remote to re-program / tweak it to match what you want... i.e. change the sounds easily without a computer or even removing it from the track.

Thus you can put your boxcar on one train, set the bell, horn, prime mover in a few seconds and run that.

For what you want to use it for, it would seem ideal, with flexibility no other solution would have in your circumstance.

Greg


----------

